# aller Rechts (allen Rechts)



## momooishii

Hola a todos, tengo una pregunta que no puedo entender. Quien podria hacerme el favor de explicarla?

La frase es: Der Schutz der Freiheit und Menschenwuerde gilt als oberste Prinzip aller Rechts.

Lo que no entiendo es "*aller Rechts*". Como se entienden estas palabras? Por que se dice aller Rechts? Puedo decir aller Rechte etc.? Esta *Recht* aqui plural o singular? Si esta singular, como se entiende aller?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Geviert

Se trata de un error seguramente. Recht es neutro, por lo tanto forma el genitivo plural con _der Rechte _(singular _de*s* Recht(e)s_).  En este caso será, entonces al plural _aller Rechte_ o eventualmente singular _alle*n* Recht(e)s_.


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

Concuerdo con Geviert, pero en singular yo diría "allen Rechts" ("des Rechts" --> "allen Rechts").


----------



## Tömk

Hallo, ich will nicht nochmal so einen Thread öffnen, also erlaube ich mir das hier zu Fragen. Ich hoffe es ist ok!

Es geht um einen Satz, der ich nicht verstehe, wieso da "trotz aller" und nicht "trotz allen" steht:

Falls der Austauschschüler trotz aller mit Sorgfalt geplanten Details einmal Probleme haben sollte, steht ihm die Organisation unterstützend zur Verfügung.​Ist das richtig so oder gibt es auch einen Tippfehler? Das möchte ich gerne wissen! Danke!


----------



## anahiseri

Der richtige Fall nach *trotz* ist der Genitiv. 
die Details - Gen. Plural *der Details*
alle Details - Gen. Plural *aller Details
*
Wenn Du dich nicht erinnerst, wie man den Genitiv bildet, kannst Du es hier nachschlagen: 
Deutscher Genitiv - Genitiv Deutsch


----------



## Tömk

Danke anahiseri!


----------

